# Knifeboy's Monster Ps



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This are pics of Knifeboys shoal. Here's the pic of the Rhom he currently bought from Ash


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Another..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

In the pygo tank are (4) 8-9'' Caribe, (2) 11'' Caribe, (1) 12'' Ternetzi, and (1) 16'' Piraya


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

nice pics







thats a bigass piraya.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that pygo tank is awesome!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Damn Knifeboy, I bow to you good sir


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

both P's are absolutly amazing
















And that Piraya is so dark...just wait until the flames are out


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that tern is awesome! keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice collection he got heh
so is the 16er the piraya ash had?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Nice Pygo's. 3 of those Cariba are my old one's. What size of tank do u have them in?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those 8-9" look so small in there


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

did ash sell him his personal 16 inch piraya???????/ those are some huge fish!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If Im correct, he only has a 125 gal. And yes, thats Ash's 16" Piraya!!!














He just recently got the 11" Caribas, 12" Tern, 16" Piraya and the Rhom. They're still getting accustomed to the tank but will def look awesome when they settle!!!! Def a shoal to compete against!!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

freaking fish!!!!!!!!1

Jim


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow...........












































Those monsters are Huge
















that 12 inch tern looks great .......Not to take away from the 16 inch Piraya









simply wonderful....

My 9 inch piraya in all black right now like your 16.............they're Horney


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how much did he pay for all of those fish together??? did he really spend 2000 on that piraya????


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

That rhom looks alot darker in that tank. He was alot lighter in Ash's.








very nice pics though


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

wow very bad ass


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a very nice collection you got knifeboy
dixon


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Very cool shoal


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

speechless....


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Amazing collection! How big is that rhom?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Awesome looking fish







Just shows what throwing alot money at piranha looks like!!! It is a nice group but many of us have shoals just as good looking at our signatures.....for alot less cash. 16 inch Piraya...$2,000!!! My piraya might never reach 16 inches but at 13-14 inches in 5-6 years and only $100 apiece I'll wait for mine to get that big and save the money to buy a bigger tank. 
Congrats on your new shoal knifeboy


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, beautiful shoal knifeboy


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice. More pics of the rhom please


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I want that rhom. PM me how much $$$$


----------



## NipplesTheClown (Nov 16, 2003)

that rhom is sick. I love the lighting makes him look more badass. I dont know how its just how I see it. wonderful collection very envious of u


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that cariba is monstrous, and the rhom sure looks nasty too.
You rock!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

simply marvellous.........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Damn those are awsome pics but that must have put one big hole in your pocket!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice :nod:


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

knife boy must have some $$$

how I envy that pygo shoal


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Many of us only dream of having a collection like yours, knifeboy!







Your rhom looks GIGANTIC, how big is he? Your shoal rocks and someday I hope to have a shoal like that


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

HOLY COW THAT IS A EXPENSIVE SCHOAL. VERY NICE


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's always nice to see, sweet shoal. Your rhom/tank are great.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> I want that rhom. PM me how much $$$$


 Still waiting on that PM


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't believe someone bought that piraya, great shoal!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn.. all the spotlights are on knifeboy. I posted his pics!!! "Thanks for posting his pics, AL... You did a great job, RZ... You still have one of the best collections out there RZ.."

HAHAHAHA







JK I can never compete with knifeboy!! Glad that he's a member of PFury and that hes part of the strong arm that proves this sites stregnth and loyalty with the hobby, just like so many of us already!!!!


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Iv got a Honda CR 500 dirt bike Ill trade for the big PIRAYA Ill even deliver I to you but you better have good health Insurance.It likes to hurt people. SO.CA.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

etb said:


> Iv got a Honda CR 500 dirt bike Ill trade for the big PIRAYA Ill even deliver I to you but you better have good health Insurance.It likes to hurt people. SO.CA.


 [email protected]


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

wow thats amazing. is that the rhom that chases you as you walk by its tank?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

let me know when you want to sell your Rhom









I would drive down there to pick it up..

BUBBA


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

this thread is a couple of months old, anybody know it these fish are still cohabitating? or should I say shoaling as has become popular lately


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, But i don't think for long. They are in the b and s fourum.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome! niiiiice rhom


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Rhom!!!!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## privatepain (Mar 2, 2004)

I haven't seen p's this large with the exception of manueli/rhom even on predatoryfish.net. That is an amazing collection.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing collection...congrats :nod: !


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome shoal man! cant wait till mine get massive!!!


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Massive rhom


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> If Im correct, he only has a 125 gal. And yes, thats Ash's 16" Piraya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hah , u cant compete against that, that to me is the ultimate there is anywhere


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

why does the pic at ashes website of the 16"er look more yellow?nice fish.


----------

